# sub panel



## slee2011 (May 20, 2015)

I am adding on an master bedroom and bath addtion to my house. I am adding a sub panel to a 200 amps panel on a 30 amp dp breaker that I'm not using. I was planning on switching it to a 60 amp dp breaker, wire it with 6/3 romex. The sub panel is going to have a 30 amp breaker for water heater (18.75amp) and 4 15 amp breakers for lighting, ceiling fan and receptacles. My question, Is a 60 amp dp breaker enough? or do I have to up it? thank you for responses and your time.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

